# Sunday's Show and Tell ..8/2/20



## jd56 (Aug 2, 2020)

Geeze...its August already.
Such a waste of a Summer!.

Stay safe, wear your mask and wash your hands!

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Got my Huffy "Dual Stick" back.

Also got a pair wartime Westfields.

Also delivered the Iver Johnson yesterday and of course the stressed chain broke.

Need an NOS Diamond...anyone got one?


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 2, 2020)

1930'S Steelcraft Lockheed Sirius-need tail wing let me know if anyone knows of one for sale original or repop.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 2, 2020)

buck hughes said:


> 1930'S Steelcraft Lockheed Sirius-need tail wing let me know if anyone knows of one for sale original or repop.
> 
> View attachment 1239898
> 
> ...



Looks original 
 Very Cool


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 2, 2020)

My pick up for last week a 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, features twin delta silver rays, cool teacup style speedometer housing with clipper speedometer. NOS firestone high speed whitewall tires and original restored torrington signal pedals, the paint pinstriping and chrome are killer!  I love the lines on this bike!!

I finished the 1955 Red Phantom that I got off of Marketplace.  The chrome cleaned up nicely except for the fenders so for now I used a set of reproduction fenders 

-mike


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2020)

The wife and I put in new flooring in one of our recently vacated bedrooms.  The first three rows are a b!7ch. As well as hard on the knees back , neck.....







And a Coleman 285 Dual fuel lantern $7 from a estate sale. Needs a globe and new generator


----------



## JKT (Aug 2, 2020)

I picked up this light Friday.. I have been told by collectors that these were only used in Chicago Parks in the 30s and one collector told me that he knows of only 12 of these that still exist.. all the lights light up and I have a sequencer coming so it will work again the way it did for so many years...  and a couple weeks ago I got this 1940s solid Aluminum German made Jeep - trailer ashtray.. the jeep holds a cigarette pack under the roof and the door handle pops up a spring loaded lighter out of the hood , the trailer is the ashtray ..


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 2, 2020)

2 more pinewood derby cars


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 2, 2020)

Picked up an original set of dual position bars at the Denver swap yesterday. Got a great deal from my buddy Tony on them too!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 2, 2020)

Picking these up in a couple hours


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 2, 2020)

I picked up a HUGE fantastic Target/Ben Cooper Halloween costume display piece!! about 4 foot tall!  I stumbled across it on Facebook.She had it marked $3500.. I messaged her and VERY nicely asked if that was the real price?..She said"OH SORRY!I forgot the decimal point.." $35.00!!!  I gave her more though..My wife graciously let me hang it in the bedroom!My son likes it too!



I ALSO was lucky enough to get a chance to go "picking" at a local place on my way home..There was a small wooden crate that looked FRESH out of the attic!  
It had a lot of old school work from the late 40s-mid 50s.. and a few "gems"! And MOST importantly..FINALLY an actual BICYCLE part..in the WILD!  And a "gag" gift for my wife..A "come n get it" dinner triangle!!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 2, 2020)

We got a new puppy. Unfortunately someone cropped his ears, but we'll love him all the same. He's a really cute guy. Barry


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 2, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> My pick up for last week a 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, features twin delta silver rays, cool teacup style speedometer housing with clipper speedometer. NOS firestone high speed whitewall tires and original restored torrington signal pedals, the paint pinstriping and chrome are killer!  I love the lines on this bike!!
> 
> I finished the 1955 Red Phantom that I got off of Marketplace.  The chrome cleaned up nicely except for the fenders so for now I used a set of reproduction fenders
> 
> ...



That was a really nice bike I almost picked that up great job beautiful Bike


----------



## iceman (Aug 2, 2020)

I picked up this moldy one Moulton. Apparently it is a 1964 series 1with a 2 speed torpedo hub and 16 inch wheels. I have never had anything to do with these bikes, it rides really nice, the 2 speed works great. It might be a keeper. I also got an interesting saddle, it has no manufacture markings on it. It may be nickel plated. Please let me know if you recognize it. Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 2, 2020)

Some of the spoils from the road trip back to Portland, IN swap.  I finally have enough G & J steel clincher rims to work through my projects.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Aug 2, 2020)

Some wheels I built and refurbished the rear hub internals.  My wife helped me pinstripe by turning the wheel as I applied the paint - makes for a smoother line.  NOS double butted spokes and an Iver Johnson stamped ND model SM front. Will go on my Iver truss bike.


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 2, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Some of the spoils from the road trip back to Portland, IN swap.  I finally have enough G & J steel clincher rims to work through my projects.
> 
> View attachment 1240143
> 
> ...



Wowzers


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 2, 2020)

The new guy came this weekend


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 2, 2020)

I had a good week so I splurged on a couple of items.......


----------



## higgens (Aug 2, 2020)

Got a little goodie package.


----------



## Rustngrease (Aug 2, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I had a good week so I splurged on a couple of items.......
> View attachment 1240254
> 
> View attachment 1240255
> ...



Hi test goodies


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 2, 2020)

Got this shirt for my birthday today and a '46 tandem Schwinn.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell (Aug 2, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Got this shirt for my birthday today and a '46 tandem Schwinn.View attachment 1240377View attachment 1240378
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Happy birthday Ken, must be a Vincent Price fan, cool!
Sean


----------



## danfitz1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Picked up a couple girls bikes this afternoon.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 2, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> Got this shirt for my birthday today




Happy Birthday Kenny!  I have owned tribal art objects that came from Vincent Price's collection.  I am a big fan too.


----------



## Sven (Aug 2, 2020)

Rustngrease said:


> The new guy came this weekend
> 
> View attachment 1240247
> 
> View attachment 1240248



*CONGRADULATIONS !!!*


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 2, 2020)

Hit up a country catch all . And scored a few smalls I haven’t had time to take a pics  . And scored this cool water tractor and NOS 70 s , out door umbrella for my girl


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 2, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Happy Birthday Kenny! I have owned tribal art objects that came from Vincent Price's collection. I am a big fan too.



Great minds think alike!!!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Aug 2, 2020)

Bought this today, the guy bought it 10 years ago from the original owner. Very sweet bike with Firestone pedals


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 2, 2020)

All this stuff for 90 bucks. I love the Denver swaps.  Most of it came from the free pile. The Torrington bars had a brace added but looks good. Not sure why someone would drill a hole in a perfectly good wald 3 stem.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Phattiremike said:


> My pick up for last week a 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme, features twin delta silver rays, cool teacup style speedometer housing with clipper speedometer. NOS firestone high speed whitewall tires and original restored torrington signal pedals, the paint pinstriping and chrome are killer!  I love the lines on this bike!!
> 
> I finished the 1955 Red Phantom that I got off of Marketplace.  The chrome cleaned up nicely except for the fenders so for now I used a set of reproduction fenders
> 
> ...



Nice job on the Phantom Mike! I have a soft spot for this model. V/r Shawn


----------



## Awhipple (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks to fellow caber Mr. Monkeyarms this arrived to go with my 1961 JC Higgens trailer! Bike people are the best.


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 2, 2020)

Got this Manton Smith, cool but not me. Then quickly traded it for a nice 62 Schwinn Tiger and a nice pair of S-7 Wheels.


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 2, 2020)

Sam brought a bike to Portland . I bought it.


----------



## stezell (Aug 3, 2020)

I would have to say @Rustngrease and @barnyguey definitely got the best picks for the week. Congratulations to you both for the new additions to the family. 
Sean


----------



## biggermustache (Aug 3, 2020)

Schwinn Cycle Truck 20” tall frame from second owner who bought it 1962 while stationed at Ft. Campbell Kentucky.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 3, 2020)

Picked up this this week had been hanging in guy's barn for 45 years! '54 BFG phantom..... here's a before and then after I tore it down and cleaned and greased it all! Even had BFG silvertown tube's...


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Aug 3, 2020)

detroitbike said:


> Sam brought a bike to Portland . I bought it.
> 
> View attachment 1240626
> 
> ...



Might be a little hard to pump ; but, oughta fly on the flat!


----------

